# 951 als komplett Bike / specs



## soniccube (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo

kann hier eventuell jemand verlässliche infos zu dem angekündigten Komplett Kit für das 951 machen ?
Detailierte Liste der verwendeten Parts ? ( vorallem die Boxxer Team wird laut erster Ankündigung auf mtbr nur in schwarz ausgeliefert, laut anderen "Stimmen" soll sie aber auch in rot geliefert werden ).



Danke und schönes Weekend   D.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juni 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5787914&postcount=1

werden wohl diese teile sein..intense typisch wohl viel titec, mrp, holzfeller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (20. Juni 2009)

wird schätzungsweise aber nicht in DE angeboten, zumindest vermute ich das stark. ich bin eh kein fan von so komplettgeräten. finds gerade geil, dass man diverse rahmen immer noch selber bestücken muss, kommt kein so einheitsbrei bei raus.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juni 2009)

auch wieder wahr..


----------



## soniccube (21. Juni 2009)

Naja, bei dem Preis muss man es fast komplett kaufen und austauschen was nicht gefällt


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Juni 2009)

wer kauft eigentlich noch nen m6 wenn man für weniger geld nen geileres 951 haben kann???


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Juni 2009)

Geileres 951......haha.....neuer eventuell! Das M6 ist immer noch das schnellere Bike!


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Juni 2009)

also nach wie vor hinkt der vgl m6 und 951 sowas von extrem... wie hieß das früher beim media markt: gut, dass wir verglichen haben..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Juni 2009)

Zum 951 sag ich nur "don't believe the hype"!
Z.B. im Herbst kommt wieder ein neues Intense (ich sag jetzt irgendwas) das dann vielleicht heißen wird M7 oder M8 und dann drehen wieder alle in den Forum durch,.....boa eh, ich pack es nicht, wie geil ist das denn, das geht sicher ab wie Schmitz Katze. Ich hab jetzt eure Worte verwendet das ihr es auch versteht.


----------



## Trickz (24. Juni 2009)

@soniccube: dachte du bist verletzt, daher der socom verkauf


----------



## soniccube (28. Juni 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> @soniccube: dachte du bist verletzt, daher der socom verkauf



Hallo Trickz

ja, das ist leider nach wie vor so. Aber falls das Socom verkauft wird muss man ja irgend ein Ziel vor Augen haben damit man schneller wieder fit wird. Sprich ein neues ungefahrenes Bike das im Keller steht und auf die Piste will 

Nein, im Ernst.... ich bin einfach mal ein wenig am schauen was in Frage kommen würde nächste Saison ( falls jemand das Socom diese Saison kaufen würde ).

Macht das Sinn ? Nein, aber Unvernunft kann Spass machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (4. Juli 2009)

Gibts es schon weitere Infos über das Komplettbike?


----------



## Shocker (4. Juli 2009)

komplettrad wird es voraussichtlich zur eurobike gegen. im moment sind die teilekits auch noch nicht lieferbar und auch preis ist noch nicht 100% raus.
FLO


----------

